
Google employees are demanding the company stop selling software to police - pmoriarty
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/6/22/21299767/google-employees-petition-demanding-stop-selling-software-to-police-black-lives-matter
======
jim-jim-jim
Situations like this present another potential advantage of organized labor.
Beyond guaranteeing benefits and reasonable wages, it can also allow workers
to throw a wrench into the gears of whatever evil shit their company might be
complicit in. Aviation and dock workers have used their collective muscle to
undermine the likes of Pinochet and Israel, and there's a lot of possibilities
for tech people to do something similar. It's probably why a company as vile
as Google is fighting unionization so hard. Best to keep your employees
limited to writing easily-ignored petitions.

